#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  radio nano loco m5 é resetado no patch panel

## isaac

nao consigo usar radio ubitiqui na patch panel volt

----------


## edvandonet

> nao consigo usar radio ubitiqui na patch panel volt


Vc já trocou o path?

----------


## emilidani

A tensao do patch anel deve estar muito baixa. Verifica

----------


## lllpato

Cabo em curto, danificado ou com agua. A não ser que esteja testando de perto

----------


## edvandonet

Esse problemas de reset pode ser causado por n coisas. Ja tive path resetando radios por defeito da fonte, por defeito do próprio path por cabos ruim. Tem de se investigado o defeito. Primeiro troque o path poe se continuar vc troca a fonte ( pode usar fonte de notbook pro teste) e por ultimo verificar os cabos lembrando que pra cabos longos a fonte tem de ser 24v.

----------


## Guerreiro1

Pessoal eu tenho uma internet via fibra de 60 Mega em meu apartamento. Quero enviar via radio pra 3 casas que ficam mais ou menos 1 km de distancia de onde moro. A visada é livre. Qual Nanostation evo usar pra enviar esse sinal? E qual deve ter na casa de quem vai receber?

----------

